# suggestions for a non-piranha pred tank?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

all is welcomed. Please be speific. I dont want people saying just cichlids. I would perfer you stating which cichlid in particular


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

HOW BIG IS THE TANK?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

how many fish do you want?
how big of a tank can we go with?
what preferable setup?
any other comments?

well for starteres lets suggest you get yourself a flowerhorn :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

get a firemouths..nice when they want to battle each other..great red..


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

tank size??


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

60g.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kissing fish!!







Your gf would love you for it!!!







It'll show your sensetive side


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

LoL they are predatory. Them spazzy lips may accidentally suck a guppy in there. My lion head goldfish did.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

payara


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If its like a 55 or smaller i would get a breeding pair of jacks and an exo swarm.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> 60g.


 mbuna tank, or a dempsey/gt and mbuna


----------



## BUICKBOY (May 9, 2003)

if you want aggression get pike cichlids, they will eat till they pop and cant stand the sight of each other.

Or get a snake head but you wont be able to keep them long in a 
tank that size. The snake is a very big eatyer and will grow very fast.


----------

